# Really nice flounder



## gr8tobagatr (Jul 25, 2008)

We got this flounder on Johnson beach back in June. He was sitting in water so shallow, his back was almost dry.(maybe that's stretching it a bit. about 6 inches deep) That's my son in the pic.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Picture is incorrect file format and will not open. Sure would like to see.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, you are dead on, that is a very nice flounder. Congrats.


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

that is a good flounder very nice


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a nice one


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

good one!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a nice fat one, but it was a PITA to open the file.



Get yourself a Free PhotoBucket account and upload your pixs there.



Then copy and paste the 4th line under the pix on PhotoBucket and paste it on the forum page. The pix will be on the forum page and we will not have to do all that jumping around.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!! That is a good one. :clap


----------



## BIG JOHN (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm new to the forum and can not open the pic. Can you tell me how big it was. I gig in the Mobile area with a buddy out of a 16' homemade butt nose much like a stauter built. We have had fair successup until recently until the rain which has muddied just about all of our spots. Can anyone of you guys tell me if ya'll flounder in rivers. Been thinking about hitting the Tensaw Delta but I'm looking for some advice.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice fish!!! Did yall happen to weigh him?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Nice Fish!:bowdown:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats a perfect Flounder if you ask me. I miss those from the Gulf wadeing. Great job! What did it weigh?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very nice fish:clap:clap


----------



## gr8tobagatr (Jul 25, 2008)

This fish was 24 1/2" inches long, but I didn't weigh it. It was, however, the fattest flounder I've ever seen. And he tasted very fine with some crab meat stuffing between his fillets.

Bob W


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

that thing is a slob


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Fish!


----------

